# Ransomware: US-Behörde mit NSA-Exploit angegriffen



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*Ransomware: US-Behörde mit NSA-Exploit angegriffen*

Die Stadtverwaltung von Baltimore wurde mit einer Ransomeware infiziert. Möglicherweise handelt es sich um WannaCry.
Das brisante ist, dass die genutzte Lücke aus dem Arsenal der nur wenige Kilometer entfernten NSA stammt. 
Das Tool EthernalBlue wurde somit mit Steuergeldern finanziert und verursacht nun einen Schaden von rund einer Million US-Dollar.

Das Tool selbst wurde der NSA von mindestens zwei Gruppen gestohlen, u.a. ShadowBrokers und Hackern aus dem chinesischen Militär. 

Das zeigt mal wieder, dass von gehorteten Sicherheitslücken eine sehr große Gefahr ausgeht. 

Quelle:
Cyberattacke auf Baltimore: Schadsoftware stammt von der NSA | WEB.DE
Baltimore: NSA-Hackersoftware EternalBlue wird zum Bumerang | ZEIT ONLINE
Baltimore: Eine Stadt in den Haenden von Erpressern | Telepolis
Baltimore: Mit NSA-Cyberwaffe lahmgelegt | Telepolis
Symantec: NSA verlor Hacking-Werkzeuge nicht nur an Shadow Brokers | heise online


----------



## der_petling (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Ransomware: US-Behörde mit NSA-Exploit angegriffen*

Man könnte sich jetzt freuen, und sich das auch bei uns in Europa wünschen,
dass der Politik der Wunsch/Einsatz von Staatstrojanern, Crypto-Generalschlüsseln und Backdoors in Soft- und Hardware usw.  genauso auf den Kopf fällt.
Wer aber die letzten Jahre nicht in einer einsamen Höhle verbracht hat, 
dem wird schnell klar das solche Vorfälle nur zu noch mehr Überwachung führen werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Ransomware: US-Behörde mit NSA-Exploit angegriffen*

Dann hoffe ich das die NSA etwas daraus gelernt hat und besser aufpasst, doch leider geht das eher nach Hinten los und wird irgendwann mehr Überwachung gewünscht von den falsche Leuten


----------



## Gluksi (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ransomware: US-Behörde mit NSA-Exploit angegriffen*

na dan hoffe ich fdas nicht Die NSA selber der böse ist. den die chinesen oder so???? Amerika wil doch grad den totalen krieg.. und mit so kleinen meldunghen schürt man nur hass.. bzw ich als profesioneller hacker würde über 1000000000xxx ip adressen versuchen meinen hack zu verbergen. aber nöö das blöde chinesische militär kommt mit einer 125.115......  sorry ich gehe mahl am freitag demonstrieren.denn am samstag ist party angesagt mit dem handy tippen ist blöd


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Ransomware: US-Behörde mit NSA-Exploit angegriffen*

Anscheinend sind jetzt nach einem Monat immer noch viele Systeme nicht funktionsfähig: Ransomware fuegt Baltimore Millionenschaden zu | heise online


----------

